# 454 in 86 regal



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

I know it should fit but do you have to do allot of modifications?


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

diff headers proably need the type that wraps around the frame... and a real nice size radiator and steering box


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

yes it fits, depending on what your car was equipped with depends on what kind of mods you will need to do. 

im currently installing a zz502 in my 4dr cutt.


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

does it have a/c, you might have a problem with the size of the heater box if it has a/c because it might hit the valve cover, I know there was a guy who had a 454 in a monte where my old shop was but I dont know what he had to do to put it in..... good luck


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

it will fit if you dont put in any of the a/c components or smog shit, and depending on the carb, you MIGHT have to cut a hood scoop


----------



## BuickTurboT (Dec 19, 2007)

To put a 454 in you 86 Regal you have to use the small block chevy motor mounts. I would swap out the stock rubber inserts and get some replacements from Energy Suspensions. The 454 will drop in but if you are going to use headers you will need to lay them in the engine bay before you put in the motor. If your regal came with a 5.0 Olds engine a 455 Oldsmobile motor will drom right in.


----------



## BuickTurboT (Dec 19, 2007)

Not drom but drop.

Also if you want to run true dual exhaust you can get a duble hump cross member from www.Crossmembers.com they have differant ones depending on what tranny you want to use. As for the hood you may get away with using the stock one if you leave the motor stock but if you go with an Edlebrock intake I believe you will have to go with a cowl iduction hood.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

noone has mentioned it , so here goes..... you will also need to upgrade the front springs to a heavier spring , from something comparable in size , like a early 70's monte carlo , they had 454's ....


----------



## BuickTurboT (Dec 19, 2007)

Ahh Yes I knew I forgot something.


----------



## SicDragRacer (Dec 24, 2007)

should fit but u might not be able to use headers, My friend has a 1988 Olds Cutlass 442, He dropped a 454 in it and the headers hit the floor pans, so he used the stock manifolds


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SicDragRacer_@Dec 24 2007, 04:57 PM~9522505
> *should fit but u might not be able to use headers, My friend has a 1988 Olds Cutlass 442, He dropped a 454 in it and the headers hit the floor pans, so he used the stock manifolds
> *


He will be able to run headers


----------



## BuickTurboT (Dec 19, 2007)

Hooker makes a header just for this swap. A big block into a G-Body. Summit Racing has them.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BuickTurboT_@Dec 24 2007, 05:32 PM~9523452
> *Hooker makes a header just for this swap. A big block into a G-Body. Summit Racing has them.
> *


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks everybody now i can buy this 454 with 500 horsepower sweet. what tranny would you guys recomend?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TH 400 WITH SHIFT KIT


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuickTurboT_@Dec 24 2007, 07:32 PM~9523452
> *Hooker makes a header just for this swap. A big block into a G-Body. Summit Racing has them.
> *


Hedman as well


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 25 2007, 04:05 AM~9526518
> *TH 400 WITH SHIFT KIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CUS THAT WHAT I WANT IN MT 64 454 WTH TH 400 N GLASSPACKS LOL


----------



## SicDragRacer (Dec 24, 2007)

like everyone else, get a TH 400 with the B&M stage 2 shift kit, and a 10 inch holeshot 3000rpm stall torque converter (depending on what cam is in the 454 anyway)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD CAM 4 A 454 FOR THE STREETS, I WANT A MEAN LOPE


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 27 2007, 12:29 AM~9539030
> *WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD CAM 4 A 454 FOR THE STREETS, I WANT A MEAN LOPE
> *


A mean lope is not for the streets


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

What year 454? Yes it will fit without any firewall work. It's been done over and over. But unless your building a strip car, you just putting a boat anchor in the front. SBC, allot lighter, comparable HP for the $, and much Cheaper to build and chrome..


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 28 2007, 05:30 PM~9553081
> *What year 454? Yes it will fit without any firewall work. It's been done over and over. But unless your building a strip car, you just putting a boat anchor in the front. SBC, allot lighter, comparable HP for the $, and much Cheaper to build and chrome..
> *


i dont know what year 80's block i guess but you may be right about the small block i will look into it maybe a 400 bored out would be a better option


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 27 2007, 08:18 AM~9541080
> *A mean lope is not for the streets
> *



sure it is, just run a vaccuum pump or vaccuum canister


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 2 2008, 04:55 PM~9588849
> *sure it is, just run a vaccuum pump or vaccuum canister
> *


You forgot an 8" converter


----------

